# Best pricing on Synapse Carbon 5?



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Found a 2013 for $2,099. Should I expect some wiggle room on this price or do dealers typically hold firm?

Thanks,


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

can't say as I've never bought a current year bike, but a datapoint is that the close out price for a 2012 Synape carbon 5 is: $1,599

12 SYNAPSE CARBON 5	
1599.99
2499.99
54, 58


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jacksdad said:


> Found a 2013 for $2,099. Should I expect some wiggle room on this price or do dealers typically hold firm?
> 
> Thanks,


Shops in my area usually sell bikes for around 10% under the MSRP so $2,099 sounds about right.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Those figures seem to be what I've found as well. Thanks guys. Good to know it's in the ballpark.


----------

